

Study: High Frequency Trading reduces volatility, enhances price discovery - yummyfajitas
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CBoQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.futuresindustry.org%2Fptg%2Fdownloads%2FHFT_Trading.pdf&rct=j&q=%22High%20Frequency%20Trading%20and%20its%20Impact%20on%20Market%20Quality%22&ei=5oqLTNKFMoSdlgf2rIVi&usg=AFQjCNG8fXG9NBOKYcEPysY_-pzF07zS4g

======
pasbesoin
FYI: It links to a PDF.

EDIT:

Google Docs Viewer URL:
[http://docs.google.com/gview?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.futuresind...](http://docs.google.com/gview?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.futuresindustry.org%2Fptg%2Fdownloads%2FHFT_Trading.pdf)

Front page:

    
    
      HIGH FREQUENCY TRADING AND ITS
      IMPACT ON MARKET QUALITY
    
      Jonathan A. Brogaard ∗
      Northwestern University
      Kellogg School of Management
      Northwestern University School of Law
    
      July 16, 2010

